# Suicide threat - access to children & family home.



## dubinamerica (26 Feb 2010)

If one partner in a marriage threatens suicide and is being treated in relation to depression, can their partner insist on supervised access to their children?  Legally can the partner with suicidal thoughts, insist on unsupervised access ??  Also, what are the rights in relation to preventing access to the family home - partner has made threats of suicide and been aggressive, so would there be soemthing along lines of barring order?


----------



## Bronte (26 Feb 2010)

Deleted - Vanilla's advice is much better


----------



## Vanilla (26 Feb 2010)

If the person who has been recieving the brunt of the agression is fearful for their safety or their childrens safety they can apply for a protection or safety order, or sometimes, depending on the circumstances, a barring order.

It sounds here like you need to get the social services involved and ensure they meet the person making the suicide threats to assess them and give a report on their psychiatric status. That report could be presented to the court along with an application for variation of access/custody.


----------



## dubinamerica (2 Apr 2010)

does a person need a lawyer specializing in family law to represent them in court? Would they assess the likelihood of the order being granted? Is it a safety order that ensures person is not allowed in the family home. 

If there was a history of violent outbursts + suicidal threats + homicidal threat, could court insist on supervised access?


----------



## daveyboy (23 Apr 2010)

get a solicitor. 
its not possible to deal with such serious issues by obtaining online advices


----------



## Marietta (23 Apr 2010)

Yes, take the advise, get a solicitor and social worker on the case immediately. You have a duty of care to these people if you are aware there is a risk to their safety, we have all read too many harrowing stories in recent times of mothers and innocent little children killed by a depressed parent.


----------

